# Thoughts on a .357



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been kicking around the idea of adding a wheel gun and want a .357. I know the S&W 686 gets good reviews but are on the high side of the price range. I like the look of the Taurus 608. Don't know that I'll get a chance to shoot many but I want a 4" barrel and I do want stainless.

Suggestion?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Ruger GP-100.

I have a 4" stainless DAO model. This is the factory double-action only model with bobbed hammer. The 686 is a great gun, but not more accurate than the Ruger, and you can use the money you saved on the Ruger to have the trigger smoothed up, if needed, if you can't do it yourself.

I like mine because I believe double-action revolvers should be fired in double-action, and with this one, there is no SA to fall back on. Even so, I shoot this DA better than I shoot my 6" Dan Wesson in SA mode...about 2-1/2" at 25 yards, from a rest.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ruger GP100 is a good one. 
Here's a link to a SS on gunbroker
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=123949957


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

GP- robust, dang good shooter. Aint magnum shy (or as mag shy as some).

SW- excelent work, great looks, great action. Some are $$$. 
SS 686 6" 7S didnt fit my hand at all....did not like the grip conversion. 
686 DCM 3" has a nice grip, for me.

Taurus- combos from mild to wild.... take your pick, feature packed, affordable, robust large frames. Al but 2 models are resricted in Ca. 

Get one of everything, lemme come over and shoot 'em and I'll let ya know which ones to keep. :mrgreen:


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

I've enjoyed shooting my brother's GP -- Like Clanger said, it's a good gun for the magnum. And that's probably what you should look at if you want a range gun and the 4" barrel. 
However, I'm looking at it's little brother the SP101 w/ a 3" barrel for taking backpacking and having the option of CC if needed. 
Go with what fits...


----------



## DARLADAWG (Feb 12, 2009)

SP-101 for concealed carry. I've been carrying mine for two weeks now to get use to it, and with the right holster it's very comfortable. And the money you save can go to a Crimson Trace grip.


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

I like my 608 and it has performed well without any FTF's ever. It's a range gun for me not a carry gun. If I were going to carry it I'd put a Wolf Spring kit in it as the D/A trigger pull is a bit strong. The S/A pull is a beautiful thing right out of the box.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

BigSkiff said:


> I like my 608 and it has performed well without any FTF's ever. It's a range gun for me not a carry gun. If I were going to carry it I'd put a Wolf Spring kit in it as the D/A trigger pull is a bit strong. The S/A pull is a beautiful thing right out of the box.


I love those grips :mrgreen: . There's just something about the look of the 608 that I really like. Whatever/whenever I get will just be a range gun.


----------



## hmcmedic (Jan 31, 2009)

I was looking for a good 357 as well. I wanted a range gun and something I could take camping. I shot a bunch of 357's from S&W, Ruger, Taurus, in all shapes and sizes. I went with the Ruger New Model Black Hawk in stainless steel. I'm very new as far as shooting goes but I just loved the feel and look of the single action Rugers. I'm a much better shot with the Ruger than I was with the rest of the ones I tried:smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Picked up this Taurus M616 titanium .357 on clearance at Gander Mtn. today.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I think you cannot do better than a Ruger GP 100. I would look at one before you purchase anything else.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ruger GP 100 if you plan on shooting a lot of magnums. Mine is very comfortable and is extremely accurate.

I am also a fan of single action revolvers and the Ruger Blackhawk is a thing of beauty that shoots very well.


----------

